# I think Bear is pregnant! Help?!



## Rodent (Aug 11, 2008)

My I got a female about a week ago from someone who didn't want her.
I think she's pregnant. The only rodent litter I've had was when I was 11 and had a litter of mice.

How can you tell FOR SURE that she is?
What do I do if she is?


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Can you post some photos showing her belly? You can monitor her weight to see if she is gaining any. Hopefully she won't be pregnant. What's her background? Is it possible the previous owner had her living with males?


----------



## Rodent (Aug 11, 2008)

I don't have any pics and I won't be able to get any uploaded for a while.

Her belly is bulged and you can see her nipples really well. She spends a lot of time in a nest she made in the corner and she's gotten more jumpy the last couple days.

She came from a lady who was moving so she gave her away. I have no idea if she was ever with males.


----------



## Maple (Jun 9, 2008)

if she made a nest that probably means she is... is her belly hard or squishy??


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

Sounds like shes going to have babies. Heres some tips


-Make sure she had lots of nesting materials at all times.
-Seperate her from all other cage mates
-Give her extra protein, this helps lactation. Nuts and yogurt are good options to feed as well as eggs. Give about one
teaspoon a day
-Make sure shes in a cage with no bars, you dont want babies to fall out. Use at least a 20 gallon aquarium or buy a 
big clear rubbermaid container at the store and make sure there is plenty of air slots cut in the cover
-She will probally have the babies at night, do not bother her. Leave her be or you may stress her out and cause 
problems.
-Continue to feed her extra protein
-Dont touch the babies for a few days, mom will keep things clean
-When its time to clean the cage put the babies in a shoebox to keep the safe
-They will wean on their own and you will notice lots more food being consumed then normal for one adult
-Mom will probally bite more as she is protecting them
-Continue to let mom out to play and have free time everyday. Not more then 20 minutes at a time while they are still 
nursing
-Always give her plenty of nesting materials even after they are born
-Becareful handling them once they start to move and open there eyes. They can pop right out of your hands.
-Make sure to seperate them by 5 weeks of age according to sex or they will breed with each other, mom can become pregnant
as soon as she gives birth also. 
-Have fun with them, they are so cute and adorable you will find good homes for them fast.


----------



## chiklet1503 (Jun 12, 2009)

Any updates on whether or not Bear had a litter??? It's been a while.


----------

